# Has any one heard of this guitars?



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

They are called stage, so when performing a google search for "stage guitar", you can imagine how difficult it is to get info...


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I know Breedlove made a Korean built guitar called a Stage or maybe that's what they called that line of them?


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

Interestingly, I think I saw a guitar with that logo on it last weekend. It had Samick tuners, if that's any lead for you.


----------



## Waterloo (Dec 25, 2012)

I bought a used Stage strat copy a year ago, gave it to my son. From what little info I could find, it was probably made in the early 90s from an Arlington Tx based company. The headstock logo was different than on your guitar however so maybe just a coincidence name-wise. On page 2 of the link below, there's a pic of some Stage acoustics but I can't tell if it's the same as your guitar and I didn't see any reference to them being made in Korea. 

http://www.tdpri.com/forum/stratocaster-discussion-forum/35715-stage-guitars-arlington-tx.html


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*J20S*Washburn GuitarsAcoustic Guitar1991 - 1996*Description: Guitar Type: Acoustic - Body Size: Jumbo - Top Wood: Cedar - Back: Walnut - Sides: Walnut - Neck Wood: Mahogany - Fingerboard: Rosewood - # of Strings: 6 - Headstock: 3+3 - Bridge Construction: Rosewood - String Instrument Finish: Natural* 


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

The OS on your headstock stands for Oscar Schmidt, which is a Washburn brand. This would be a version of the Washburn J20S, like a Squier to Fender.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

adcandour said:


> They are called stage, so when performing a google for "stage guitar", you can imagine how difficult it is.
> 
> View attachment 13513
> 
> View attachment 13514


I own a stage electric love it its an rick style . based in Texas 

proud boogie owner


----------



## Buddyoneski (Feb 18, 2017)

Any update? i have the same guitar and cant find information anywhere


----------



## Kranaros (May 5, 2019)

Little late on the post but i also have one, my Serial is 67083. 
I also have 0 information on it but i think it'll remain this way till the end of time


----------



## Brian99 (May 15, 2020)

Kranaros said:


> Little late on the post but i also have one, my Serial is 67083.
> I also have 0 information on it but i think it'll remain this way till the end of time


Hello...I have the same guitar...bought it at a pawn shop...New Years ago.....now learning while the Covid thing is on...having fun but don’t know if it is a good guitar or not...for sure my fingers are sore!


----------



## Brian99 (May 15, 2020)

Buddyoneski said:


> Any update? i have the same guitar and cant find information anywhere


Did you ever learn anything? I have the same one..bought it years ago at a pawn shop...but don’t know if it has a comparable....or anything really? Thanks


----------



## Weasel1993 (Jun 15, 2021)

I have 2, nylon acoustic & bass. Both are great quality guitars I've had since childhood. Still have both and use them frequently.


----------



## Rock'and Roll 60's (Jul 15, 2021)

Weasel1993 said:


> I have 2, nylon acoustic & bass. Both are great quality guitars I've had since childhood. Still have both and use them frequently.
> View attachment 370024





Adcandour said:


> They are called stage, so when performing a google for "stage guitar", you can imagine how difficult it is.
> 
> View attachment 13513
> 
> View attachment 13514





Adcandour said:


> They are called stage, so when performing a google for "stage guitar", you can imagine how difficult it is.
> 
> View attachment 13513
> 
> View attachment 13514


Hi everyone, I have an OS J-10S serial 67321 Handcrafted In Korea with the same neck and sticker. I bought this guitar in 2008 from a Pawn Shop 200$. It is perfect. I use it every day since. This quitar is stable, jumbo model, confortable, clean, sound very good and did'nt move since I use it. I get it tune by a PRO. I think the back body and waist or side is Cedar, the front body or soundboard is spruce, and the Neck is Mahogany Fretbouad Rosewood. Well made guitar with a functionnal trust rod. I love it..


----------



## mp.musial22 (1 mo ago)

Adcandour said:


> They are called stage, so when performing a google for "stage guitar", you can imagine how difficult it is.
> 
> View attachment 13513
> 
> View attachment 13514


I have one, and just like you I'm as unsure of it's origins as you are. I have the same headstock logo and sticker on the inside though.


----------



## Axeman9216 (Mar 15, 2019)

The font looks very similar to that of 'stagg' guitars. Possibly a coincidence?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Not only do I not remember posting this thread, but I also don't remember owning that guitar.

this thread has legs....hopefully it helps at least one person per decade.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

...


----------



## Senex (2 d ago)

Weasel1993 said:


> I have 2, nylon acoustic & bass. Both are great quality guitars I've had since childhood. Still have both and use them frequently.
> View attachment 370024


I have an almost identical Stage bass, same finish. Only difference is mine has only one volume and tone knob. The jack is where your second tone knob is located. i bought it several years ago on Ottawa kijiji for $75.00. Nice bass, bridge could use adjusting at the moment.


----------

